# CD-R's beng sold by music compnies now?



## Itullian

*CD-R's beng sold by music companies now?*

I saw a review on Amazon that stated that the Bernstein Haydn symphony box set on Sony is made up of CD-R's, not CD's.
Is this happening now?
Companies selling CD-R's?


----------



## brotagonist

I was shopping for a Turkish Ud album on the Rounder label 2-3 years ago. I noticed that Amazon would provide a CD-R on demand to complete the order. I was concerned about the longevity of the disc and it didn't sit well with me. I bought a _like new_ used copy from a seller on the Amazon Marketplace. My copy appears to be a normal CD.

I have also bought a fair number of the Xenakis albums on Mode. They all look slightly greenish and I suspect that these are CD-Rs. I was disappointed, considering that I paid premium prices for these editions. They play the same, but, again, I am concerned about their durability.

A further concern is the recording quality. It would be easy for companies to burn lossy digital files onto the discs. Such discs would not be CD quality, which is one reason why many people prefer to buy CDs.

I haven't noticed much of this happening yet, although Amazon has been doing it for a number of years. If the Mode discs really are CD-Rs, then we can expect to see more of this in the future.


----------



## bigshot

I don't think the Bernstein Haydn box is CD-R. Those same CDs are in the Bernstein Symphonies box which I have, and it's replicated disks.


----------



## Wandering

I've seen many places offering multiple download formats but the review the original poster mentions sounds _very_ suspicious, _I wouldn't buy from that seller again'.'_

I noticed some complaining about newer box sets discs from time-warner not being copy able, nor even conversion capable. I don't no whether this has any truth or not???


----------



## Itullian

bigshot said:


> I don't think the Bernstein Haydn box is CD-R. Those same CDs are in the Bernstein Symphonies box which I have, and it's replicated disks.


The reviewer said the backwards C in front of Sony means CD-R.
????


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yes. I have had CD-Rs from Hyperion and Nimbus recently. The Nimbus ones won't play on my elderly but excellent 1994 CD player. Nimbus weren't for apologising and commented that it was a shame that my CD player hadn't been made to correct international standards (in fact it pre-dated them). The Hyperion ones do play, I must say. (My CD player is very fussy about the brand of CD-R it will deign to play!)

Both companies point out that issuing CD-Rs makes it possible for them to keep reissuing recordings for which there is only a little demand, which seems a valid point.


----------



## KenOC

CD-Rs are inferior to CDs -- the sound may be the same, but not the longevity. I have seen CD-Rs advertised by Amazon and elsewhere and can see why they might be necessary at times. But I would object VERY strongly to being sent CD-Rs without that being clearly stated up front.

Also note that classical CD-Rs may include the original artwork and booklet, but they will usually be copied as well and will not be of the original quality.


----------



## Itullian

Does anyone know if Sony is using them?

And I agree with Ken. It needs to be *boldly* stated that that's what you're getting.


----------



## Itullian

TurnaboutVox said:


> Yes. *I have had CD-Rs from Hyperion and Nimbus recently. *The Nimbus ones won't play on my elderly but excellent 1994 CD player. Nimbus weren't for apologising and commented that it was a shame that my CD player hadn't been made to correct international standards (in fact it pre-dated them). The Hyperion ones do play, I must say. (My CD player is very fussy about the brand of CD-R it will deign to play!)
> 
> Both companies point out that issuing CD-Rs makes it possible for them to keep reissuing recordings for which there is only a little demand, which seems a valid point.


Which ones, if I may ask?


----------



## Vaneyes

I'll never buy CD-Rs, and I wish others wouldn't. It encourages more to get into this sub-standard recording business.


----------



## Pip

I see both points of views have merit. I would very much want to know up front if I was buying a CD-R.
However in the case of an old esoteric recording long out of the catalogue, then like TurnaboutVox said in his post, If it was the only way of getting a recording then I would certainly buy it that way.


----------



## Itullian

Vaneyes said:


> I'll never buy CD-Rs, and I wish others wouldn't. It encourages more to get into this sub-standard recording business.


Agreed, but how do you know they are CD-R if its not stated.?


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> I'll never buy CD-Rs, and I wish others wouldn't. It encourages more to get into this sub-standard recording business.


I've heard a similar argument against buying (or selling) MP3s, certainly "sub-standard recordings" to some. However they seem to satisfy a large market.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Not stated in the case of the Nimbus CDs - Czerny Piano Sonatas Vol. 2 - Martin Jones. The first I knew of them being CD-R's was when I couldn't play them and emailed Nimbus.

I knew in advance in the case of the Hyperion discs as they were replacements for discs that had 'bronzed' and one of the three had been deleted. (Mendelssohn String Quartets - Coull Quartet). Hyperion were very good to communicate with.


----------



## KenOC

TurnaboutVox said:


> Not stated in the case of the Nimbus CDs - Czerny Piano Sonatas Vol. 2 - Martin Jones. The first I knew of them being CD-R's was when I couldn't play them and emailed Nimbus.


Hmmm... Who did you buy them from? Sounds like a vendor to avoid.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

KenOC said:


> Hmmm... Who did you buy them from? Sounds like a vendor to avoid.


I'm not sure the vendor was at fault - Nimbus issued the discs and there's nothing on discs or packaging to indicate that they're CD-Rs (unless 'UHJ encoded' is significant.


----------



## KenOC

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm not sure the vendor was at fault - Nimbus issued the discs and there's nothing on discs or packaging to indicate that they're CD-Rs (unless 'UHJ encoded' is significant.


I suspect the vendor knows full well. On Amazon, for instance, CD-Rs are always clearly identified (or so I believe) because Amazon has to give notice about the longer fulfillment time, which allows for the CD-Rs to be prepared. I'd be curious to know what your vendor has to say if you ask.


----------



## Vaneyes

Itullian said:


> Agreed, but how do you know they are CD-R if its not stated.?


Situations that might require some due diligence...reissues on a reappearing label, or a less-heard-of-label.

Everest has reappeared in CD-R form.


----------



## Itullian

Vaneyes said:


> Situations that might require some due diligence...reissues on a reappearing label, or a less-heard-of-label.
> 
> Everest has reappeared in CD-R form.


What about the Sony set I asked about?


----------



## Vaneyes

Itullian said:


> What about the Sony set I asked about?


I Googled some on this.

Correct me if I'm wrong...it's *one* "amateur" reviewer at Amazon stating that they're CD-Rs because of the Sony logo that appears on the back of the box. A supposed red backward C. So far, I only give this guy credit for a possible urban myth.

There are a bunch of Sony Masters boxes with the same logo. Stern, is one of them. It may be Sony's logo for EU import CDs. That's my guess. And I believe them to be CDs.


----------



## Wandering

There is a reviewer on Amazon for the Barenboim Bruckner Warner boxset, they say they cannot find the compact disc logo on the discs and moreover they cannot make mp3 conversions???

Once I got a shrink wrapped boxset that wasn't 'new'. This is not necessarily the seller's fault if they were also somehow duped as well. I haven't order from them again, or at least I don't think I have, _so many_ seller's on Amazon.


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> There is a reviewer on Amazon for the Barenboim Bruckner Warner boxset, they say they *cannot find the compact disc logo on the discs *and moreover they *cannot make mp3 conversions*???....


Most though not all discs have the Compact Disc logo, particularly I've found, the colored CDs. For instance, my Elatus CDs which are black on the printed side, don't have it. Elatus is/was a Warner label. :tiphat:


----------



## Wandering

Vaneyes said:


> Most though not all discs have the Compact Disc logo, particularly I've found, the colored CDs. For instance, my Elatus CDs which are black on the printed side, don't have it. Elatus is/was a Warner label. :tiphat:


I just took a look in my Bertini/Mahler EMI boxset, no 'cd' logos either, though not being able to convert is troubling. It could just be the particular software they use and nothing more.


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> I just took a look in my Bertini/Mahler EMI boxset, no 'cd' logos either, though not being able to convert is troubling. It could just be the particular software they use and nothing more.


Some companies adopted a watermarking policy. This could be an explanation for some restrictions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_watermarking


----------

